# Bachmann C-19!! My first Fn3 loco



## Avel (May 4, 2017)

I finally have something to show off. Always wanted a garden railroad, will have one in maybe two years. Meanwhile I purchased this C-19. 
I know, I know, the livery isn't all black. But I'm going to be staring at it while it sits on the shelf for awhile, and the silver and yellow show up a lot better in indoor lighting. I'll repaint it, maybe, when I have a railroad to run it on.

Anyone have Kadee coupler advice? I was planning on getting the G scale coupler with the standard coupler box. Maybe I should just order some and get a feel for their size, I'm not sure how I'm going to be mounting it in the front.


Another question. Which I guess I could test out myself, has anyone reduced the amount of ballast in the tender? Not the fake ballast, I mean the steel plates that are included for weight. I don't see myself using anything less then a 10' radius (20' diameter) curves, so less chance of string lining. I plan on going with radio control, as my other hobby is RC cars, so I don't need the weight for picking up track current.

I'll be experimenting I guess, as soon as my cars come in the mail along with some flextrack. 

Oops, I've been mostly reading on this site. So no picture, for now.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the party! I don't know much about the Bachmann C19 but I have a K27 that I love. If you have batteries etc. in the tender you don't need the ballast, in fact you may not even have room for it.


----------



## Avel (May 4, 2017)

Thanks! Yes I wanted the K27 ever since they came out, but I was an Over The Road trucker for awhile and couldn't convince myself to buy one and have it sitting at home. Although now I wish I had, oh well. Maybe in a decade we'll get something new. Or maybe I will purchase a K36 from Accucraft.

Good point about the batteries, I was curious because the tender seemed so heavy when I pulled it out of the box. I'll weight it before any modifications to have an original weight to shoot for if I have tracking issues after removing the steel plates.

Now about the Kadee couplers. I'll wait until I get some rolling stock then purchase some. I bought one Accucraft gondola, and the rest are Bachmann cars. I know there is a drop in Kadee coupler for Bachmann cars, I am just used to the old style rectangular box, at least in the smaller (HO, O) scales. 

I'm going to need a bigger shelf to display the 1:20.3 stuff on. I read about the length of the engine and rolling stock in Fn3, but actually having it in front of you is different. My shelf is 4' wide, so at least I have room for the C19 plus the caboose.


----------



## Avel (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We carry the Air Wire drop in for this loco, it is very easy to install and works perfectly with a Phoenix P8,you can even adjust the volume from you hand held controller.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Kadee makes a drop-in replacement for the Bachmann coupler. 

https://kadee.com/htmbord/page916-1916.htm

Just unscrew the Bachmann coupler head from the draft gear, and screw the Kadee coupler in its place. 

If you're using a Li-Ion pack (I use a 14.8v, 2600mAh pack in mine), they don't weigh much, so there's no reason to remove any of the weights. I just slide mine in through the coal load towards the back of the tender. Fits nicely. The Airwire plug-in board may prevent you from sliding it in, though. I've got an Aristo Revolution receiver in mine. 

Have fun with your C-19. Mine is easily among my favorite locos. 

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, my batteries are NiMH so are bigger. I am seriously thinking of changing to Li-Ion. I run mostly live steam so haven't spent a lot of time on batteries except for the RC.


----------



## Avel (May 4, 2017)

I've received my Bachmann box cars and caboose, along with an Accucraft gondola.
From everything I've read and been told, the Kadee #916 is the best choice and drops in for all the Bachmann products. The Accucraft gondola gets the #901.

Also received the code 250 aluminum rail Accucraft track. 
Thank you all for your help, or suggestions.


----------

